# preference points- bear hunting



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I was brain storming again and came up with a good idea. Would it be legal for my 8 year old son to apply for "preference points only" until he becomes old enough to hunt bear? He would then have enough points saved to have a good chance of hunting a bear before he is 30.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Cant comment on the "legality" aspect but I am guessing that you cannot do that. However, I got a permit last year with 2 preference points...so if he was picked with 2-3 points he would not be old enough...??


jp


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I can't find anything against an 8-year-old purchasing preference points for bear hunting.

I think the comment about getting a license before 30 is exaggerated though, just a tad.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Boehr, how would someone under 16 meet the customer ID number requirement? Driver License, Michigan ID etc?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Same way 12 year olds buying bow hunting license do or an 8 year old purchasing a trap only license, sportsmen card.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks boehr, I didn`t know that is what the sportsman`s card was for. I didn`t start hunting until I was 18 so I didn`t know how it was done for those without a driver license.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Thank you for the answer. It is at least a 10 to 15 year period for the red oak hunts. If I just buy the preference points until he becomes age it would really help his chances of getting drawn before he is an adult. I dont mean putting in for the hunts just apply for the points only. I will start doing just that. Anyone else thought of this? Got to find the loop holes in any rules.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

That is my point about preference points! Preference points = $'s

How about an auction? Then the one with the $ (points) WINS!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by goose hunter _
> * It is at least a 10 to 15 year period for the red oak hunts. *


Based on permit numbers and applicants the wait for Red Oak would be about 8-9 years. Last year the license quota was 1259, there were 12,675 applicants. This year the license quota was increased to 1667.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

May take a dive at anytime if you want to crunch numbers or the hunters that apply could climb. Any way you count. It will take many years to get one. The son would only be in his early 20's if I dont apply for the points now. I'm going for it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by goose hunter _
> *It is at least a 10 to 15 year period for the red oak hunts. *



I had to apply a bunch of years to finally get my permit for Red Oaks...but I got my permit the second year after the preference point system went into effect. 

I sure hope that your math is not accurate. I would be pretty depressed to find out that I can expect to go bear hunting around 1-2 more times before I keel over!

jp


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, welcome to the point system. I was drawn last year myself. I plan on hunting again a couple years after I retire. Might have to go to da U.P. just to get to hunt. But my son wont have to wait till he is in his mid twenty's to hunt for one. If I get a permit in the next 6 years or so I figure I'm lucky. Might have to have a whole generation of hunters quit to make the wait shorter. I wish they would break the area up into a more managable size. Might be able to get a permit every 5 years then.


----------

